# Happy christmas one and all



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hope you have a wonderful christmas wherever you are


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks very much and may you, yours and all on the forum have a happy Christmas and a safe, peaceful and prosperous New Year!


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

*Happy Christmas to all*

We would like to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

From a grumpy Fred and me.

Feliz Natal Feliz Ano Novo.

Krystyna


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas and health and happiness in the new year, from our home to yours. 

It's a bit chilly here, the frost on the windows is reminiscent of Dr. Zhivago's ice palace, the snow on the ground to remind us it's Christmas.


----------

